# Cromwell, the Protector - d'Aubigne



## toddpedlar (Aug 1, 2008)

Does anyone know whether the Sprinkle Publications version of d'Aubigne's biography of Cromwell is a complete print - or is it abridged? I ask because it's short (281 pages) compared to other printings - but the price is right.


----------



## jonmo (Aug 1, 2008)

I think it probably is. I have an old version (RR. Carter = publisher) and it is 281 pages.


----------



## jonmo (Aug 1, 2008)

Actually, it looks like there is an old version for sale on ebay...

Cromwell The Protector by D'Aubigne, 1847 - eBay (item 110275351307 end time Aug-05-08 21:17:06 PDT)


----------



## RamistThomist (Aug 1, 2008)

I was under the impression it was complete. I both liked and disliked this book. Cromwell beign one of my heroes, I enjoyed someone not bashing him on every page. But it surprised me: D'Aubigne routinely writes hagiography and this one was unnecessary critical, in my opinion.


----------



## toddpedlar (Aug 1, 2008)

On what basis do you say it was unnecessarily critical? What original sources have you access to that would lead you to say D'Aubigne was being unfair?


----------



## RamistThomist (Aug 1, 2008)

But despite moments where D'Aubigne has dispensational-ish reasoning on ethical issues, the book is a good read, as these quotes will suffice.

Speaking of Cromwell's opposition to Turkish Islamism (which our government supports in some areas of Europe):



> He sailed right into the harbor, adn though the shore was planted with heavy guns, he burnt nine of the Turkish vessels, and brought the *tyrant to reason.* But he did not confine himself to this mission: he spread the terror of the English name over all of Italy, even to Rome itself (211).



Cromwell himself reflects on his army,



> I raised such men as had the fear of God before them, as made some conscience of what they did; and from that day forward, I must say to you, they were never beaten, and wherever they engaged the enemy, they beat continually (240-241).



D'Aubigne concludes:



> Without Cromwell, humanly speaking, liberty would have been lost not only to England, but to Europe (278).


----------



## RamistThomist (Aug 1, 2008)

toddpedlar said:


> On what basis do you say it was unnecessarily critical? What original sources have you access to that would lead you to say D'Aubigne was being unfair?



D'Aubigne basically said he didn't like what Cromwell did against the Royal forces and Charles 1. He said that the New Testament Christian should live by the sermon on the Mount. But this was only one chapter and the rest of the book was quite good.


----------



## RamistThomist (Aug 1, 2008)

Here are some more scholarly Cromwell Resources.
Amazon.com: CROMWELL'S WAR MACHINE: The New Model Army 1645 - 1660: Keith Roberts: Books

Amazon.com: God's Englishman: Oliver Cromwell and the English Revolution: Christopher Hill: Books

The irony with Hill's book is that it is one of the better books. Hill is also a Marxist. Despite having a fundamentally wrong view of the world, Hill understands somethign about Christian theology that many Reformed Christians don't: a worldview makes total claims about reality and Cromwell cannot be understood apart from that thought.


----------



## RamistThomist (Aug 1, 2008)

> On what basis do you say it was unnecessarily critical? What original sources have you access to that would lead you to say D'Aubigne was being unfair?



At first I thought you meant English sources, but given the covenantal nature of early Reformed politics, I digged (dug?) deeper.

First, D'Aubigne's (MD for short) criticism: He said that a New Testament believer should live by the Sermon on the Mount. I agree, but there is more to Christian ethics than just those three chapters.

MD did not take into account the 2kingdomz doctrine. Cromwell, acting as a lesser magistrate, had the right to act in that office theoretically. It is wrong for a private Christian to take the law into his hands; it is a different matter entirely for a Christian acting as a public citizen to do so.

Sources:
Calvin, Book4 chapter 20 says a lesser magistrate can resist tyrants.
Duplissey Mornay in _Vindicae Contra Tyrannos_ says Christian citizens must resist tyrants.
John Knox routinely made this charge (with specifi individuals in mind!)


----------



## toddpedlar (Aug 2, 2008)

Ivanhoe said:


> > On what basis do you say it was unnecessarily critical? What original sources have you access to that would lead you to say D'Aubigne was being unfair?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I guess what I meant was to ask why you thought MD was being critical in ways not warranted by the truth about Cromwell (which is what I inferred from your post, when you said he was unnecessary critical). 

If what you meant was you disagreed with some of his critiques, then that's a different kind of thing to which I really can't object.


----------



## toddpedlar (Aug 2, 2008)

How is Antonia Fraser's Cromwell? I saw it in a used book store the other day for $10 but passed it up (along with "The Royal Charles" concerning Charles II and the Restoration - any notions about that book?)


----------



## Christusregnat (Aug 3, 2008)

toddpedlar said:


> Does anyone know whether the Sprinkle Publications version of d'Aubigne's biography of Cromwell is a complete print - or is it abridged? I ask because it's short (281 pages) compared to other printings - but the price is right.



I think this is the full edition.

MD is an excellent author, and his critiques of Cromwell are as one who appreciates the Reformed soteriological scheme, but does not embrace the socio-political scheme. In other words, MD has a problem with Cromwell's theocratic convictions, and says as much in this book. Not surprising as the 19th Century in general saw a loss of such thinking, and d'Aubigne was converted under two baptist ministers in Geneva.

There's an excellent Hollywood production of Cromwell's life called "Cromwell" oddly enough  Pick it up if you can.

Good critiques MD made: Cromwell's tendency toward mysticism. Though there is an element of truth to "leading by the Spirit", yet it can be overdone; at times it sounds like Cromwell did.

MD writes in gratitude as a descendent of the Huguenots that Cromwell sought to defend, and this act by Cromwell is rightly highlighted.

Delightful read. Worth the money.

Read on!

Adam


----------

